# dr prescribed hcg before IVF



## TODD2002 (Apr 22, 2011)

My dr just switched me from test every three weeks to hcg and a very high dose which is my concern. Put me on 2500 three times a week. I have low testosterone and he switched. Me because we're going to do IVF. Said the injections were potentially killing half my sperm.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 23, 2011)

This gonna be just a temporary thing? 
Hcg at that dosage 3G a week can be counterproductive after a while
But I guess he's the doc right. 2nd opinion?


----------



## TODD2002 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes short term. Were doing the IVF in september. He told me I would have to resume testosterone after september. 12 thousand to do the IVF and doesn't want to take any shortcuts.


----------



## sp1q (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Todd interesting post, I have low test also. My dr did'nt know shit about it
(IMO).I need to find a local Dr that knows hormones. Not sure how to go about that, if you have any input, post on. 

sp1q


----------



## TODD2002 (Apr 29, 2011)

Dr took me off test shot because from his experience the test would lower my sperm count. Since the cost of IVF he didn't want to take a chance so he took me off test and put me on the hcg. I was only on 2500 units of test every three weeks from him. Now im on 2500 units of hcg three times a week.


----------



## rocco0218 (Apr 29, 2011)

A year ago my dr put me on 5000iu twice per week...My production at the time was almost none.  And now I am in normal range.  Good luck bro


----------



## dogsoldier (May 16, 2011)

Was the test shots lowering your seaman VOLUME or just dropping the sperm counts?  Just curious.


----------



## keith1569 (May 16, 2011)

rocco0218 said:


> A year ago my dr put me on 5000iu twice per week...My production at the time was almost none.  And now I am in normal range.  Good luck bro




how long did your doc put you on that dose for?


----------

